
Building a rope bridge with flying machines [video] - WestCoastJustin
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCDIuZUfETc
======
Jupe
This is also one of the best platforms for drone defense I've ever seen...
Getting a rope tangled up in the props of a quad (even one with carbon fiber
blades) would be a quick and easy way to bring it down.

